# ? allergy to fresh whole milk



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I have recently noticed that DS vomits in the evening a lot at the moment.  I did introduce whole milk on cereals a few weeks ago and he vomited then too so i stopped giving it but he has had some spreading cheese and some whole milk yoghrts and hes started again.  He has always been fine on his bottles.  I wondered whether it possible to be allergic to fresh whole milk products and ok with formula.  He has petit filous and is ok but im sure hey dont contain whole milk.

Shaz xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Shaz

The only way you can tell (unless you have allergy testing) is to stop the full fat milk and see what happens.

Formula milk is slightly different. We ended up giving alexandra formula milk until she was over 2 as she vomited on cows milk when she was a toddler/little person.

If the vomiting continues have a word with your GP/HV

Jxx


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

Thanks Jeanette,

I am seeing my HV tomorrow anyway so i'll mention it.  Will not give anythign with whole milk in it today and see how he goes.  

Thanks

Shaz xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Shaz

How did you get on today??

Jxx


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I was advised to re challenge H in a day or two with a little cheese to see what happens.  If hes sick again then i need to get baqck in touch and we'll go from there.  She did say that if he was OK with the little fromage frais then he probably wasnt allergic to the protein inthe milk but ti could be something else.  R u in agreement?

Shaz xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

yes!!!

Its so hard to pin point why a baby vomits..elimation of certain foods is the best way. You may never find the cause and it may just clear up as quickly as it started.

If you can, let me know how you are getting on

Jxx


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

will do...thanks again
Shaz x


----------

